# After Culinary School Graduation. Jobs?



## quinn01 (Apr 22, 2006)

So I just started my fourth term here at The CIA. As some of you know, I externshiped for 18 weeks for Food Network in NYC. I live in Northern NJ. I graduate with my AOS in November of 09. 

I would like to stick to some sort of research and development after graduation. If I can secure a good job after graduating with my AOS degree, I would rather work and later on go back to get my BA. 

Do any of you know of any buissness looking for CIA grads that have a decent resume and can offer me a job or atleast an interview for a position in early November of 2009?

Thank you so much for all of your help!


----------



## adamm (Jul 16, 2005)

just find out places and apply, most places i have interviewed with didnt advertise or anything. Just went in ask for and aplication and attaced a resume. Or send a resme with a cover letter to places you interested in. i wouldnt hurt to do it soon especialy, i would think r&d is a pretty competive field in cooking, its not like line work where there are 1000s of jobs.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

Quinn01, the majority of R&D jobs currently are in the Midwest, Mn, Il, and Oh. Join the RCA and look into a BoS in Food Science that is offered online. It doesnt pay much to start but you have to start somewhere. Good luck...


----------

